# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Components >  FTP Functions DLL

## Agusyc

Hello everyone. I'm here because I wanted to share the DLL I just done.
It has subroutines and functions to make the Files nd text uploading, File downloading, Directory making and deleting, File deleting, Text Reading, Checking if a file exists, etc... On a FTP easier. I made it because I had problems with FTP in the past.

Hope it helps someone.

Download .zip file

Please tell me if something is working wrong!

-Agusyc

----------


## Sitten Spynne

We usually like to talk about code, I'm not sure how accepted it is to post a random DLL. I had a look at it in an assembly browser (I'd never execute code from a strange DLL first!), and couldn't get far because apparently there's not a reliable decompiler on OS X. 

My one comment, looking at the API of the DLL, is that it'd be more natural to use an FtpHelper class that has properties like the Username and Password that are parameters to nearly every method. But we could help you with that a lot more if we had code to talk about, rather than a binary.

----------


## Agusyc

> We usually like to talk about code, I'm not sure how accepted it is to post a random DLL. I had a look at it in an assembly browser (I'd never execute code from a strange DLL first!), and couldn't get far because apparently there's not a reliable decompiler on OS X. 
> 
> My one comment, looking at the API of the DLL, is that it'd be more natural to use an FtpHelper class that has properties like the Username and Password that are parameters to nearly every method. But we could help you with that a lot more if we had code to talk about, rather than a binary.


Yes, sorry. Here you have:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/6t...PFunctions.zip

I have a problem, in the last sub, there is a comment. If you can, change it to delete a line with a number.

----------


## Agusyc

> We usually like to talk about code, I'm not sure how accepted it is to post a random DLL. I had a look at it in an assembly browser (I'd never execute code from a strange DLL first!), and couldn't get far because apparently there's not a reliable decompiler on OS X. 
> 
> My one comment, looking at the API of the DLL, is that it'd be more natural to use an FtpHelper class that has properties like the Username and Password that are parameters to nearly every method. But we could help you with that a lot more if we had code to talk about, rather than a binary.


Ok, I edited the post.
I can't figure out how to delete a specific line with a number. Because of that, I wrote a comment. Please help me with that if you can.

----------


## FunkyDexter

> I'm not sure how accepted it is to post a random DLL


As long as the source is included it's acceptable to post something like this to the Utilities section.  In this case the source is included so the attachment is fine but I'm moving it to the appropriate section.

The Main .Net forum is where you'd ask specific questions about your code.  The utilities section is the appropriate place for complete utilities you want to make available to other forumites.

----------

